# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Voedingssuplementen of gezondheidsproducten voldoen ze aan de nieuwe wetgeving?

## EfsaConsultancy

Efsa-Consultancy is een onafhankelijk adviesbureau dat zich heeft gespecialiseerd op het gebied van de wet- en regelgeving met betrekking tot gezondheidsproducten en voedingssupplementen. De adviseurs bij Efsa-Consultancy hebben een achtergrond op juridisch gebied, detailhandel, productontwikkeling en marketing. Door deze kwaliteiten te bundelen kunnen wij uw organisatie op maat gesneden oplossingen bieden en orde scheppen in de uitdagingen waar u voor staat.

Efsa-Consultancy biedt bedrijven volledig maatwerk in aanpak en oplossingen met betrekking tot gezondheidsproducten en voedingssupplementen, wat wordt bewerkstelligd door:
■Kennis en kundigheid te integreren
■Een breed spectrum aan diensten te bieden
■Een goed netwerk van expertise

Wij vertellen u niet alleen wat u moet doen, maar ook kunnen wij helpen bij het implementeren van de voorgedragen oplossingen.
http://www.efsa-consultancy.nl

----------

